# What's a fair price for a used G3 G17?



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

So my son's boss is looking to sell his G3 G17 ... I haven't seen it, but my son says his boss has only taken it to the range a couple of times. I believe it will come with 2 -10rd magazines, some laser (what brand? I do not know) and some ammo. My local firearms dealer has the G3 G17 selling for $525 plus taxes and fees ($600.00). So what do you think would be a fair offer? I was thinking $475.00 plus transfer fees ($510.00). I would be saving about $90.00 plus getting some laser ...

Have the G3 G17's had any problems or issues I need to know about? I remember reading something about Glock springs ...


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

They are a popular and trouble free gun and are selling today at the local gun store just down the street for $499.00 cash or $519.00 credit card (they come with one magazine). $475.00 for a basically new gun with extras should be a fair deal. Glockworx (ZEV industries) sells spring kits and 3.5 pound connectors which will improve the trigger tremendously. It's $8.00 for the spring kit and $15.00 for the connector.


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

If the laser is a good one, your offer would be a good deal for you. If it is some knockoff junk, maybe a little high.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Around my area here in Indiana? Around 430.00$.


----------



## everready (Jan 1, 2011)

*Transfer fee??*



E46SC3 said:


> So my son's boss is looking to sell his G3 G17 ... I haven't seen it, but my son says his boss has only taken it to the range a couple of times. I believe it will come with 2 -10rd magazines, some laser (what brand? I do not know) and some ammo. My local firearms dealer has the G3 G17 selling for $525 plus taxes and fees ($600.00). So what do you think would be a fair offer? I was thinking $475.00 plus transfer fees ($510.00). I would be saving about $90.00 plus getting some laser ...
> 
> Have the G3 G17's had any problems or issues I need to know about? I remember reading something about Glock springs ...


Transfer fee? What state do you live in? I've never heard of a transfer fee between two private individuals. How much ammo is he including? Nine millimeter ammo sells for about $10.00/50 rounds.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

everready said:


> Transfer fee? What state do you live in? I've never heard of a transfer fee between two private individuals. How much ammo is he including? Nine millimeter ammo sells for about $10.00/50 rounds.


I live in California ... The transfer fees break down as ($25.00 = DROS)&($10.00 = FFL dealer fee)

The ammo is 40rds of Magtech guardian gold sold for around $25-30 dollars


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

His boss backed out on me ...

I ended up buying a new Glock 19 for my son today. Thanks to those that had replied.


----------

